# Two new loves



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The XD 40 sc










and the XD 45


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You are in trouble now - I'm gonna tell your wife :-D


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I'm sure before long you will have one of each. I probably will. The XD line is awesome.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Dragon said:


> I'm sure before long you will have one of each. I probably will. The XD line is awesome.


Sure seems that way. Next time I go to the range I think I might rent one if I can. I like both the fullsize .45 and compact versions.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> You are in trouble now - I'm gonna tell your wife :-D


I'm already in trouble. She found out about the glock 21. She's mad because I didn't tell her, So I said I'm going to pick up a S&W 1911 tomorrow and she tells me no way. Now why would I hide the fact that I have a few guns she doesn't know about? Probably because if I asked the answer is no. If she could only understand the only reason I buy them is for her protection only.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear what you are saying. I am too honest to not tell my wife, though. Too honest, and w/o enough guns :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I'm already in trouble. She found out about the glock 21. She's mad because I didn't tell her, So I said I'm going to pick up a S&W 1911 tomorrow and she tells me no way. Now why would I hide the fact that I have a few guns she doesn't know about? Probably because if I asked the answer is no. If she could only understand the only reason I buy them is for her protection only.


So, in the past month, how many more "surprises that your wife doesn't know about?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Man. I feel the pain.

Actually, about 6 months ago, I bought a gun she knew was comming, and while she wasn't happy about it, she wasn't too unhappy.

Then I saw a deal through CDNN for a Ruger that I couldn't pass up, so I didn't. I thought I got a great deal, but she didn't see it that way.

Since then, I've been working to 'thin the herd', getting down to just the pistols I 'need' (that is, I'd be heartbroken to part with any more) and, by the way, recovering the extra money.

I'm close. I'm within a $100.... but now I'm in love with a used SIG I saw while sellling/trading my excess inventory, and, well, I'm thinking that I really don't need that mosberg shotgun I bought many years ago for home protection...

...this is a sickness! And as a support group, you guys are no help. Augggh!

"Yours sincerely, Queen Victoria" (Col. Flag - Mash 4077)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I've been having to sell in order to buy more too


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> ...this is a sickness! And as a support group, you guys are no help. Augggh!
> 
> "Yours sincerely, Queen Victoria" (Col. Flag - Mash 4077)


I am too helping!!! I want you to march right out that door on your next day off and buy that new Sig.
You see. I had to quite trading in my firearms because I would just trade for something I had once before. If you keep them all you will eventually have them all and will have to find a new branch of your hobbie to get into, like holsters, tac lights, ect.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I am jealous. The XD40-SC is next on my list. I figure my 40 Service needs a little brother. The .45 will be after that, unless Springfield comes out with a 45-SC before I get the 40. Then that will be moved to the top of the list.


----------

